# There's a new sheriff in town.



## Steve H (Jan 4, 2021)

And flies, you better be nervous come warm weather!


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 4, 2021)

Lol ive seen those....your going to have way to much fun with that!


----------



## Steve H (Jan 4, 2021)

Ann just gave me that "look"! Wait until she see's I ordered the laser sight for it too!


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 4, 2021)

Where are you ordering from? They got a website?


----------



## Steve H (Jan 4, 2021)

The BUG-A-SALT 3.0 Black Fly Edition | Salt Gun | New Design – Bug-A-Salt


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 4, 2021)

Dont shoot your eye out Steve, happy hunting


----------



## normanaj (Jan 4, 2021)

Our local Ace has them right up front next to the register.Great fun when your bored out of your skull!


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 4, 2021)

I've had one for about three years now. They are great for when your making sausage and a fly gets in the kitchen. You shoot them and they go off the counter without splattering any fly guys on the grind or meat, worth their weight in gold. We had tons of flies in CA, hardly ever see any here in AZ, tho they tend to come around when smoking bacon in my electric smoker. RAY


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 4, 2021)

Love those things! Keeps kids busy for hours at the camp!


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 4, 2021)

Works great on mosquitos too!!!


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 4, 2021)

They do work well!! Had a fly problem sometimes at the little pub I used to frequent. A friend gave me one of those salt guns and I had no use for it so donated it to the pub. The girls had a blast shooting flies...and me for some reason   Actually there were a number of the regulars that got popped with that thing on a frequent basis, and you didn't even have to be getting out of line. I guess we just had some sadistic servers.

Welcome to town Sheriff Steve,
Robert


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 4, 2021)

Man that is what you call spreading the salt.

Warren


----------



## xray (Jan 4, 2021)

Haha! I got the 2.0 for my birthday as a joke. The wife bought one when I casually mentioned it.

It’s been a lot of fun blasting flies off the trash can. It just sucks that there’s none around now.


----------



## BigW. (Jan 4, 2021)

I have the 2.0 also.  Lots of fun at camp.  You need to get pretty close to flies.  Quality is a bit iffy.


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 4, 2021)

I'm gonna start buying stock in Morton Salt. Lol


----------



## forktender (Jan 5, 2021)

Steve use kosher salt it works way better than table salt. (it's like shooting 00Buck instead of #9 shot)
Also, my nephew did a few mods to my salt gun, he drilled out the orange end piece, and it throws a better pattern now. But the best mod you can do to those guns is to push the safety back then put in a small wood screw to hold it back, so you don't have to click it on before each shot. Just rack the slide, and it's ready to Rock-N- Roll. Oh, and Momma doesn't like getting shot on the arse with it very much. HAHAHAHA!!!
They work great on bee's and spiders as well I load mine with coarse kosher salt it thumps them good.
Did you do your test shots on aluminum foil yet....it's pretty impressive.


----------



## forktender (Jan 5, 2021)

Looking at your picture it looks like the changed the safety to push button, most likely because of guys like me. I'm guessing a dab of krazy glue will override it like the screw did for mine.


----------



## forktender (Jan 5, 2021)

BigW. said:


> I have the 2.0 also.  Lots of fun at camp.  You need to get pretty close to flies.  Quality is a bit iffy.


See my mod's above coarse kosher salt is the ticket I can kill them from 6 paces away using that load. LOL!!!
I've also heard that you can hold the slide back and drill out the shot cup through the loading port, so you're throwing more salt each shot although I haven't done that one yet.


----------



## Steve H (Jan 5, 2021)

forktender said:


> Steve use kosher salt it works way better than table salt. (it's like shooting 00Buck instead of #9 shot)
> Also, my nephew did a few mods to my salt gun, he drilled out the orange end piece, and it throws a better pattern now. But the best mod you can do to those guns is to push the safety back then put in a small wood screw to hold it back, so you don't have to click it on before each shot. Just rack the slide, and it's ready to Rock-N- Roll. Oh, and Momma doesn't like getting shot on the arse with it very much. HAHAHAHA!!!
> They work great on bee's and spiders as well I load mine with coarse kosher salt it thumps them good.
> Did you do your test shots on aluminum foil yet....it's pretty impressive.



I haven't  shot it yet. I'm waiting for the laser sight to arrive. Then I'll set up a target with aluminum foil. I ordered some of their "special" salt. It is supposed to pack a bigger punch. And has no powder in it. I didn't think about the course kosher salt. I'll keep that in mind thanks. You had any issues with the salt clumping? And they did improve on the safety. It stays off when you reload. The old design sounded like a pain in the arse.
I haven't shot mama in the caboose...yet!


----------



## forktender (Jan 5, 2021)

Steve H said:


> I haven't  shot it yet. I'm waiting for the laser sight to arrive. Then I'll set up a target with aluminum foil. I ordered some of their "special" salt. It is supposed to pack a bigger punch. And has no powder in it. I didn't think about the course kosher salt. I'll keep that in mind thanks. You had any issues with the salt clumping? And they did improve on the safety. It stays off when you reload. The old design sounded like a pain in the arse.
> I haven't shot mama in the caboose...yet!


Their special salt is kosher salt, so I took it a step further and went with the coarse kosher salt its night and day better than the regular kosher salt it stones them D.O.A.
Oh, the laser sight is cool, but it scares the fly's away. LOL!!!

I have yet to smoke one in flight with it, and I've tried hundreds of time, and I'm pretty damn handy with a shotgun.

"You had any issues with the salt clumping?" not at all, and it gets left outside  often even through the winter.  I'm going to look into drilling out the shot cup inside the mag well, so it shoots a magnum load. LOL
I'll let you know how it goes and if it's worth it. You'll be surprised what it does to the foil target, and they shoot a pretty good size pattern. It doesn't go through the foil, but it dents it up pretty good. My nephews and I shoot the heck out of each other with them, they sting a little but not bad at all, it's good clean fun when you get a few people with them at a BBQ or get together having a war with them. My wife cringes when she sees me pick the thing up she gives me that look and says you better not frick'in shoot me with that damn thing. LOL

I always do when she walks by I send a round to her buttocks she gets so mad it makes me crack up, she always gets me back when I least expect it, and it's normally aimed at my boys if you know what I mean. LOL

I keep it out back next to the BBQ unless I see a spider in the house then the hunt is ON!!! LOL
(damn hunters)

Good clean fun, you'll like it and if you have a kid or a wife like mine buy another salt gun the wars are the best. LOL


----------



## Steve H (Jan 5, 2021)

I was wondering if the laser would scare the fly. I saw a video where the 3.0 will punch through foil. We'll see. Now I'm thinking about breaking it out. And trying the course kosher salt. I have some in the pantry.....I do believe wife hunting season has just opened!


----------



## forktender (Jan 5, 2021)

Shoot your foot so you know how it feels hahahaha that's how I did it. My wife is a damn good sport, but she does not like the Bugasalt gun or the  electric bug zapper tennis racquets that you get at Harbor Freight.
I got her coming out of the shower on her still damp caboose, that one didn't go over very well. LMFAO!!!
She got me back good though right on the nads and we both called a truce after that.


----------



## Steve H (Jan 5, 2021)

We've both have gotten the bug zapper fly swatter treatment!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 5, 2021)

Thanks for the like Steve it is appreciated.

Also thanks for the laughs between you and fortender.      

Warren


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 5, 2021)

I have two Bug-A-Salts and purchased one for each of my children. . .Lots of fun!

John


----------



## WV_Crusader (Jan 7, 2021)

Looks like I need to get one now!


----------



## Steve H (Jan 8, 2021)

WV_Crusader said:


> Looks like I need to get one now!



Why not?  I got the special "ammo" yesterday. Now I'm waiting for the laser sight.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jan 8, 2021)

Looks like fun Steve, keep us posted.

John


----------



## Steve H (Jan 8, 2021)

And here are the results.






Weapon and ammo!







First shot at 3'. Couple holes.







Counter clockwise at 6", 1', and 1.5' shot right through. The other shot towards the middle was 2.5' I pities the flies!


----------



## xray (Jan 8, 2021)

Nice test Steve, now you just gotta tighten the grouping a bit and you’ll be blasting them out of mid air!

It’s all good fun. I’ve even taken a video of blasting a fly in slo-mo with my phone. Wife said I need a new hobby.


----------

